
Show HN: Outmuscle Me – create physical challenges and compete with your friends - tagrudev
https://outmuscle.me
======
tagrudev
Hello HN people, I am Todor the creator of
[https://outmuscle.me](https://outmuscle.me). I've created a quick video that
explains the process of creating a challenge on my platform -
[https://youtu.be/vnvsdzhKfYM](https://youtu.be/vnvsdzhKfYM)

I would really appreciate some feedback, Thank you in advance.

